
The 3 Tenets of Capitalism - arikr
https://medium.com/@thogge/the-3-tenets-of-capitalism-6fd2c73d7d7
======
arikr
If you like this you may also like:

\- "Egoistic altruism" video by Kurzgesagt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvskMHn0sqQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvskMHn0sqQ),
supported by the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.

\- Stubborn Attachments by Tyler Cowen. Presents an argument for how
contributing to positive sum economic growth is one of the best things you can
do for humanity in the medium-to-long-run.

------
timavr
I feel the article is super misleading because extreme wealth creation can
only come from monopolies.

The capitalism is made up of monopolies. Starting from biggest companies in
the world to nation-states which have a monopoly on pretty much all territory
they control.

If you don't have a monopoly, then creating wealth (extracting rent/ high
margins) becomes impossible, so a lot of innovation exists to maintain
monopolies.

In the end, the capitalism is a system of control with capital allocation as
the main control mechanism.

It just has inputs and outputs and we as humans have opinions about what is
good or bad, but it is very dangerous just to state that some system is
inherently good when the worse atrocities in the world happened in states
which were capitalists: Nazi Germany.

